# Roof racks for cars that hold more than 2 boards



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been looking at some roof racks for my SUV (I drive a 06 Nissan Xterra) and I noticed all the roof racks can only hold 2 snowboards, which doesnt do much for me since I usually have more people than that on my trips and we all own boards. Are there roof racks for cars that hold more than 2 boards (preferably 5 boards)?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont know if you can find one for that many boards. the most i think is 4.

http://www.amazon.com/Inno-Universal-Mount-Rooftop-Snowboard/dp/B000Q5G7SI


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Will this Fat Cat 6 fit your vehicle?

Yakima 3078 Fat Cat 6 Ski & Snowboard Rack


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Two boards upsidedown and two boards rightsideup. Whoever has the bindings that fold down the best puts their boards on the bottom.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have this item Thule-575 Universal Snowboard Carrier as well as a 4-ski attachment on my rack. I think you could get 3 of these across, although getting at the middl one wouldn't be fun. It's a very solid product.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Will this Fat Cat 6 fit your vehicle?


the Fat Cat only holds 4 boards, 6 pairs of skis. 
I have never seen a rack hold more than 4 boards.

Have you considered 2 racks. One for the roof and one that mounts from you trailer hitch.
It's a lot of money to spend to lug your friends around, unless they are willing to pitch in. 
I think that would be your best bet.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure this would work...
What if 2 guys removed their bindings. 1 board facing down, 1 facing up and 1 sandwiched in the middle. Maybe a thin towel to protect the top sheet. A little more work, no extra money and a small inconvenience for 1 guy to remount his bindings. The middle guy can be rotated amongst your friends, so the same guy isn't always messing with his gear. Unless his board is what fits in the middle the best/easiest. Small price for a free ride or not having to drive....

just a thought


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> Not sure this would work...
> What if 2 guys removed their bindings. 1 board facing down, 1 facing up and 1 sandwiched in the middle. Maybe a thin towel to protect the top sheet. A little more work, no extra money and a small inconvenience for 1 guy to remount his bindings. The middle guy can be rotated amongst your friends, so the same guy isn't always messing with his gear. Unless his board is what fits in the middle the best/easiest. Small price for a free ride or not having to drive....
> 
> just a thought


I was thinking that too. Remove a set of bindings and the board will sandwich in there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get a box instead. Or remove the bindings as mentioned.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Get a box instead. Or remove the bindings as mentioned.


+1 on the box, probably your best bet. I am not too fond of carrying uneven number boards in a roof rack (ie. 3 stacked next to 2 stacked or 2 and 1). I ran my fat cat 6 up to killington with 3 boards and the uneven board was moving around more than I would have liked. It didn't fall or get close to falling just made me uneasy, but then again I'm weird like that.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> Not sure this would work...
> What if 2 guys removed their bindings. 1 board facing down, 1 facing up and 1 sandwiched in the middle. Maybe a thin towel to protect the top sheet. A little more work, no extra money and a small inconvenience for 1 guy to remount his bindings. The middle guy can be rotated amongst your friends, so the same guy isn't always messing with his gear. Unless his board is what fits in the middle the best/easiest. Small price for a free ride or not having to drive....
> 
> just a thought


We did this 2 years ago for a 1000 mile road trip with some friends. Held up just fine.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> I've been looking at some roof racks for my SUV (I drive a 06 Nissan Xterra) and I noticed all the roof racks can only hold 2 snowboards, which doesnt do much for me since I usually have more people than that on my trips and we all own boards. Are there roof racks for cars that hold more than 2 boards (preferably 5 boards)?




I have those same racks...I see no reason why you can't fit four boards on that set-up. Two on each side, base-to-base. As for FIVE boards...not going to happen. But in a vehicle that size, why can't the fifth board be stowed in the back along the side panels, on it's side. Sure, it will go halfway up the rear passenger's door, but it's a way cheaper option than new racks and shit. We've done this many times. A snowboard on it's side doesn't take up much space.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> We did this 2 years ago for a 1000 mile road trip with some friends. Held up just fine.


there ya go, tested and proven.

Why can you get some good cargo ratchets and just strap them all to the roof rack. That thing comes with a great rack system and that nearly free just the price of some good ratchets...


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Will this Fat Cat 6 fit your vehicle?
> 
> Yakima 3078 Fat Cat 6 Ski & Snowboard Rack


We have this on our explorer. We can fit 2 adult size boards and 3 kids boards. 4 boards should not be a problem at all. 5, it just depends on the size.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I got a chevy tahoe and have the Thule snowboard rack "Slyder" shows in his first pic. for past seasons if I put 5 ppl in my truck I put 4 on the rack and the smallest board usually my girls board in the back of the truck behind the seats. but this year I also picked up this thule rack http://www.backcountry.com/thule-sn...3EB&mr:referralID=NA&origin=pla&mr:adType=pla which is pretty cheap , actually got mine for free but I plan on running both racks next to each other and since this rack is small it wont take up much room and both will fit. other then that I dont know of any single rack that will hold more then 4 boards.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 one the box. And your vehicle is large enough. Unlike my car. 

Nowadays that everyone is making universal mounting hardware, just grab something long enough at the best price.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> I got a chevy tahoe and have the Thule snowboard rack "Slyder" shows in his first pic. for past seasons if I put 5 ppl in my truck I put 4 on the rack and the smallest board usually my girls board in the back of the truck behind the seats. but this year I also picked up this thule rack Thule Snowboard Carrier from Backcountry.com which is pretty cheap , actually got mine for free but I plan on running both racks next to each other and since this rack is small it wont take up much room and both will fit. other then that I dont know of any single rack that will hold more then 4 boards.


You can probably fit 3 or maybe (stretch) 4 of those on a car eh? 6-8 boards? If you ever need to of course


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> You can probably fit 3 or maybe (stretch) 4 of those on a car eh? 6-8 boards? If you ever need to of course


ha you know I never even thought of that yea you probably could fit a few of those mounts b.c if you push them to the edge they hang towards the outside of the car/truck. I have seen trucks with two of them , one on each side but you could prob fit a 3rd in the middle yea, could work.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ecks said:


> +1 on the box, probably your best bet. I am not too fond of carrying uneven number boards in a roof rack (ie. 3 stacked next to 2 stacked or 2 and 1). I ran my fat cat 6 up to killington with 3 boards and the uneven board was moving around more than I would have liked. It didn't fall or get close to falling just made me uneasy, but then again I'm weird like that.


Couldn't you shim the uneven side with some pieces of wood or something so the rack clamps down evenly? Even shimming it with some shirts or cloth material would probably work.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a four board carrier. I've never had problems with the odd board out sliding around when carrying 3 decks. Shouldn't be a problem sandwiching a board with any quality carrier. I think for the most part this is a non issue.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL i have a good solution to your storage problem...a TRUCK, wanna know how many boards you can throw in the back of a truck? More than you will ever need!:laugh: 

sorry, im being a smart ass. But seriosuly get some generic wide yakima clamp style board racks and double up the boards (base to base). And either throw the remaining boards in the back, or as someone previously said a hitch reciever rack (preferably all found on craigslist as the price will be about half as much). I think the solid cargo box ontop would be more expensive than you want.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a suburban and the boards don't fit in the back. Plus all the gear, coolers, jackets and what not. Boards need to go to the roof for any sort of room or comfort. Eveyone's board is to long to go across and if we do go length we loose a seat one less in the party.

Roof it is !!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

A box is the way to go. I can fit five boards in the box and not worry about them getting dirty on the drive. It's also useful year round for camping and other activities.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

truck bed with a hard tonneu cover, its the only way to goo. I can fit 5 peoples gear, 5 cases of beer (see a connection?) food for 5 days and 4 sandbags in the bed of my truck! haha with room to spare!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Was able to fit the 2 different rax on my truck like I was talking about , this way I can hold 6 boards.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Another vote for box. I've got a fairly long box but it is not very deep. I've done 4 snowboards, not sure I could get 5 in here but with a shorter box with higher vertical clearance wouldn't be much of a problem. For me, it is usually a combo of 2 snowboards and 2 sets of skis with poles in there without a problem.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Was able to fit the 2 different rax on my truck like I was talking about , this way I can hold 6 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


If you move everything to the edges I think you could fit another set of those racks on the left.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Was able to fit the 2 different rax on my truck like I was talking about , this way I can hold 6 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I had those Thule fork-looking racks but returned them after a few days. The adjustment setup was a pain in the ass unless you always have the same two boards on that rack. If you use a different board then you have to reset the anchor point of both cables. Even if you decide to take only one board then you have to reset the cables. It does get the boards to the mountain though.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Was able to fit the 2 different rax on my truck like I was talking about , this way I can hold 6 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


saw one of thoes set ups today, very sweet looking!!! pretty soon you are going to run out of room in the car instead of room on the roof


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> If you move everything to the edges I think you could fit another set of those racks on the left.


 Naaaaa tried that, with boards in it, cant fit another one



Toecutter said:


> I had those Thule fork-looking racks but returned them after a few days. The adjustment setup was a pain in the ass unless you always have the same two boards on that rack. If you use a different board then you have to reset the anchor point of both cables. Even if you decide to take only one board then you have to reset the cables. It does get the boards to the mountain though.


I hear ya but at the price I paid ----> FREEE , I aint mad lol


IdahoFreshies said:


> saw one of thoes set ups today, very sweet looking!!! pretty soon you are going to run out of room in the car instead of room on the roof


ha yea ur right , Had 6 boards up there , but only 5 ppl in my truck this weekend, the 6th person had to go in the other car, which was a lil suv with no rack so they had boards all in the truck. HAHAHA sucks for them lol.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 on the box, you pay more for the box but it cuts down on wind resistance and get more MPG than with racks.


----------

